# Don't play with your food!



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

...The babies had some grapes with me tonight..Baby thought they were toys and would pick them up and watch them roll off onto the floor (on mommy's light colored carpet..)...Ziggy tasted some but decided it was more fun to step on them to make wine and try to tip it over......:blush: Needless to say, they did more playing them eating...





























What? What did I do?









I'm ok!









Grapes overboard...









Note to self: Bowl is not edible


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bye bye grape..


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Awww, they are enjoying their snack...I'll try grapes on Willow. I love the second picture hehe,


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute grape photos  What good birdies not running away from the grapes. Spike ran away from more coconut the other day. Until he figured out it was coconut


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

cute pic's Aly  they look like little tiel bowling balls


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

They look so cute!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks! They had alot of fun...



laurago said:


> they look like little tiel bowling balls


hehe


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like they had fun with their snacks/toys... lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:lol: Clearly grapes are way too fun to just eat! I think bowl surfing like Ziggy looks like heaps of fun.


----------



## Steph (Jan 12, 2008)

They are gorgeous! How old are they?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thank you everyone!



Steph said:


> How old are they?


Baby is about 3 yrs old and Ziggy is coming up on a year in a couple of months.


----------

